# Im having trouble with my smoker!



## ciaranftz (Sep 15, 2013)

I can't get my smoker under control. I'm cold smoking some pork-belly and I have a few questions.
How to a keep a steady stream of smoke? And how much smoke should there be ?


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 15, 2013)

Well we're going to need a few more details in order to offer suggestions. I assume you're referring to your homemade smoker?  Post exactly what you're doing and what your setup is and someone should be able to offer some advice.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 15, 2013)

ciaranftz said:


> I can't get my smoker under control. I'm cold smoking some pork-belly and I have a few questions.
> How to a keep a steady stream of smoke? And how much smoke should there be ?


We need more detail. What can't you control? The Smoke? The Temp in the Box? A steady stream of Smoke needs dry wood, a constant heat source and a medium to low Oxygen environment. The paint can covered with foil with 6-10 pencil sized holes should give smoke but no flame. The Burner needs to be on steady enough to keep the chips smoking but not generate too much heat, about 32 to 38*C tops. The smoke should be Thin and Blue not billowing like a house fire...In the Pic below, what you want is the TBS as coming from the Smoker on the Right. The White smoke from the Smoker on the left will leave a bitter taste on the Bacon...JJ


----------

